# Market lamb names? :)



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

So last week I got a market lamb through my future high school, to raise and sell at the fair. I want to name him. Does anybody have any names? I've been trying to think of one ever since I got him, and nothing seems to fit. He is a Suffolk (white wool with black face) and is about 2 months old.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

